# good luck



## zickzacyballers (Jul 25, 2005)

good luck to the suns this sesson looks harder than last sesson. 59-60 wins this year and a deep play off run


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

Thanks. Good luck to you, too. Hurry up, and release Finley so we can sign him.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

BaronMcGrady said:


> Thanks. Good luck to you, too. Hurry up, and release Finley so we can sign him.


:laugh: 



But yes, what he said. He'd get more time with us than with Miami.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

BaronMcGrady said:


> Thanks. Good luck to you, too. Hurry up, and release Finley so we can sign him.


Isn't today the last day that the Mavs can release him?


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Kekai said:


> Isn't today the last day that the Mavs can release him?



yep.



And to this thread. I still think we can win 60 games. We have Nash, Amare and Marion still. Finley would just make us more dangerous.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

dissonance19 said:


> yep.
> 
> 
> 
> And to this thread. I still think we can win 60 games. We have Nash, Amare and Marion still. Finley would just make us more dangerous.


Me, I don't think we will win the same amount of games this season as last. I don't think we have that firepower, but we are more built for the playoffs and thats all that matters.


----------



## zickzacyballers (Jul 25, 2005)

i hope you guys get finly it add depth to the suns roosterwich they did not have last year. who is the suns curnt starting sg ?


----------



## Ezmo (May 11, 2003)

i think our starter would be raja for now?


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Ezmo said:


> i think our starter would be raja for now?


Yup I think Raja would be it bringing Jim Jackson off the bench.


----------

